# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Dự án Double Column Milling.

## iamnot.romeo

Dự án đã có trong đầu từ thuở xa xưa từ những ngày mới biết về máy CNC, đến bây giờ mới có điều kiện hiện thực hóa.

- Hành trình gia công X 550mm, Y 700mm, 300mm
- Độ chính xác đặt ra là 0.05 khi phay hình vuông, hình tròn 100mm thôi ah. Các trục đều dùng combo có độ chính xác khá tốt nên việc còn lại là căn chỉnh sao cho vuông góc, đồng phẳng các trục thôi ah.
- Thiết kế tất cả các trục đều có ốc levelsrew để tiện cho canh chỉnh.

Mong anh em góp ý về kiểu máy này. Hiện em đã làm tới đây.
Khung H hàn ghép, bào mặt trên và mặt chân vuông góc trên máy bào giường, Hiện nay mặt gá 2 combo Z đang sai số 0.05mm theo biên dạng đường chéo, vẫn đang tìm cách canh chỉnh cho X-Z vuông góc và đồng phẳng với nhau. X là combo nhôm rất chuẩn. Em sẽ update đồ đạc và tiến trình khi nào làm tới.
Hình mẫu lý tưởng:

Công việc hoàn thành tới sáng nay CN 31/7/2016. Chắc đây cũng là dự án xây dần thôi, phải dành thời gian để kiếm cơm nuôi dự án nữa.




Hy vọng sẽ nhận được giúp đỡ từ mọi người trong thời gian tới.

----------

Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung, Ga con, GORLAK, itanium7000, nhatson, ppgas, tcm, thuannguyen, tiinicat, Tuanlm, Tuấn, vietnamcnc, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

cạnh combo z cụ đã khoan mấy con ốc roài, cho cây ti tròn vào vặn một cái là hết 0,05 sai số thôi chứ để thế làm giề cho nó bực mềnh  :Smile:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> cạnh combo z cụ đã khoan mấy con ốc roài, cho cây ti tròn vào vặn một cái là hết 0,05 sai số thôi chứ để thế làm giề cho nó bực mềnh


Bác nói rõ hơn chút đc ko ợ.

----------


## Khoa C3

> cạnh combo z cụ đã khoan mấy con ốc roài, cho cây ti tròn vào vặn một cái là hết 0,05 sai số thôi chứ để thế làm giề cho nó bực mềnh


Nó mờ lệch theo chều kia thì làm sao cụ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Rút kinh nghiệm từ những lần trước, lần này tất cả các combo đều có ốc lục giác côn M6 bên hông và ép vào ti tròn và ép vào combo để tinh chỉnh. Xem như chiều thẳng đứng thì em giải quyết lẹ, nhưng cái khung nó bào hơi bị vặn xoắn, Em lấy thước đá rà thì chỗ cao chỗ thấp 0.05mm. Có lẽ phải làm cả ốc tinh chỉnh phần đáy combo cho nó cao thấp nữa.

----------


## hung1706

Em nghĩ không nên lợi dụng ốc căn cữ quá nhiều, nếu gia công chính xác thì dùng chốt định vị như bác Tuấn là ngon nhất ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nbc

Combo chỉ 1 con trượt có vẻ yếu nếu so với khoảng cách 2 combo,

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Combo chỉ 1 con trượt có vẻ yếu nếu so với khoảng cách 2 combo,


Cái ổ trượt dạng block dài tới 100mm lận nên em ko lo ah.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Em nghĩ không nên lợi dụng ốc căn cữ quá nhiều, nếu gia công chính xác thì dùng chốt định vị như bác Tuấn là ngon nhất ạ


To quá em ko tìm ra con máy nào gia công hết, mấy cái lỗ vắt combo Z thì dùng tấm nhôm vuông bãi canh rồi vẽ, khoan, taro. Chắc con máy này vẫn phải phụ thuộc nhiều vào ốc canh cữ, canh chỉnh đâu đó đàn hoàn em bơm epoxy trám nức betôn vào khoảng trống ah.

----------


## Tuấn

> Nó mờ lệch theo chều kia thì làm sao cụ?


Hớ hớ em tưởng chiều song song  :Smile:  




> Rút kinh nghiệm từ những lần trước, lần này tất cả các combo đều có ốc lục giác côn M6 bên hông và ép vào ti tròn và ép vào combo để tinh chỉnh. Xem như chiều thẳng đứng thì em giải quyết lẹ, nhưng cái khung nó bào hơi bị vặn xoắn, Em lấy thước đá rà thì chỗ cao chỗ thấp 0.05mm. Có lẽ phải làm cả ốc tinh chỉnh phần đáy combo cho nó cao thấp nữa.


0,05 thì ít lắm ạ, cái này nếu cụ chưa bắt cái mớ X vào Y thì đo chưa được đâu. vì em nhìn cái vai X của cụ như vậy mà mỗi bên chân cụ có khoan 6 con ốc để bắt xuống Y thì phải ợ ( mặt trước mỗi bên 3 con ) Em chưa thử nhưng chắc cụ chỉ cần bắt ốc X vào Y nó đã vặn cái X đi roài. Cụ cứ lắp X vào Y đi xem lắp xong nó lệch bi nhiêu roài tính tiếp.

----------


## GORLAK

Nhìn kỹ lại thì thấy 2 cái combo này nó quen quen =))

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em bắt X vào Y bằng 8 con ốc M10, còn chính giữa mỗi 2 con M10 là 1 con M6 để làm ốc canh chỉnh vuông góc X-Y sau này, canh chỉnh xong em bơm keo vào cho lock luôn ah.
@gorlak: combo hôm bữa anh thấy đấy ah  :Smile:

----------


## kkbao

> Bác nói rõ hơn chút đc ko ợ.


ý bác Tuấn là như vày phải hơm ợ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đúng rồi bác kkbao, em cũng làm 2 lỗ taro M6 kế bên cái combo với mục đích này.

----------


## omaichotnho

Em hỏi hơi ngu 1 tí, cái này dùng để làm j vậy các bác?

----------


## writewin

ko có mấy con óc đó thì dùng búa su rồi ngồi gỏ mỏ cũng dc mà
 máy này dùng để săm hình lên gổ và kim loại thịt cũng dc, ^^

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Dự án bị treo do linh kiện bên Nhật chưa gửi về, nên gom ít đồ làm con router cho đỡ ngứa tay nhé. Sẽ cập nhật cả 2 tại bài này.

Router double Y:
Hành trình gia công:
 - Y:700 - Cặp combo THK KR46 visme phi 16 bước 20.
 - X:400 - Combo Taiyo ray 20, visme phi 20 bước 5.
 - Z:250 - Combo tháo máy nhật, ray 20, visme phi 15 bước 5.

Khung sắt tự chế tạo và gia công, phần đế nặng 80kg, vai X nặng 40kg.
Cái đế dùng sắt tấm 20ly, cắt khoét theo ý rồi hàn ghép mấy cái H10 và H8 cho cứng.




cái eke canh máy tự chế từ cặp eke nhôm anh Namcnc tặng, tấm nhôm phay 6 mặt tháo máy của Nhật.


Phần điện:

BOB của nhatson, vừa ghé anh lấy lúc tối, về nhà xem kỹ thấy hết sức hài lòng, đầy đủ dây nhợ, cáp, sơ đồ đấu nối. BOB rất đẹp, cho cả bộ lên tấm nhôm sáng sáng chụp cho đẹp.


4 con step:
2 trục Y: 2 con vexta PK 599, driver vi bước của melec, 2 bộ này tháo máy, dây nhợ nguyên zin, nhưng driver chỉ có xung CW CWW nên phải có mạch chuyển.
X,Z: driver 2 phase vi bước TQ, step size 86 dài 70 hàng 2 hand tháo máy, 2 em này sẽ dc nâng cấp sau.
Nguồn 36v, 13A cho driver XZ.
Driver melec dùng nguồn 220v.
BOB dùng nguồn 220v luôn.


Trước hết cảm ơn nhiệt tình tư vấn, bàn luận, hướng dẫn của anh em diễn đàn mình, tiêu biểu là a Giang, a nhatson đã góp ý, giải đáp nhiều thắc mắc của em.

----------

CKD, Ga con, hung1706, itanium7000, tranphong248

----------


## Ga con

Sao không cấu hình ngược lại: xz dùng 5 pha, y dùng 2 cái 2 pha ta.

2 con motor 2 pha nhìn quen quen nè :Big Grin: 

Thanks.

----------


## thuhanoi

Double Y mà chơi luôn 2 con 99 - ghê quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Ây da lên máy luôn hehe. 
Em thấy làm dạng double Y thì nên theo dạng này:


Lợi thế là khoảng cách trọng tâm các trục ngắn, độ lệch tâm giảm làm tăng độ cứng và giảm rung đáng kể. Em đang đi theo cái hướng khó nhai này nhưng mà sơ bộ là ngon hơn máy router truyền thống. 
Thêm nữa là bàn máy đứng yên nên thả tấm bàn T vào bắt cứng là coi như phoi bay ra khỏi nhảy nhót gì luôn, dọn dẹp vệ sinh cũng đơn giản. Hệ che chắn và tưới nguội cũng đơn giản theo  :Big Grin: . 
Hẳng là theo con máy đá của bác Hiệp râu ấy là đẹp dòi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn dựng nhiều máy mà Hưng ơi. Con này có gì làm nấy chủ yếu nhanh gọn lẹ để gia công chấm lỗ cho mấy máy sau.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Sao không cấu hình ngược lại: xz dùng 5 pha, y dùng 2 cái 2 pha ta.
> 
> 2 con motor 2 pha nhìn quen quen nè
> 
> Thanks.


Em thấy 2 con 5p moment lớn hơn, nghe các bro bảo nó êm hơn nữa, 2 con 2p driver dõm nên ko tin tưởng. 
Cặp double y này là visme 20 em thấy phải ưu tiên moment. Driver melec này cũng có vi bước.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thấy cấu hình máy chuẩn rồi nên làm 1 con ăn ngay đỡ phí công ấy mà  :Big Grin: . Hóng show hàng tiếp đây hehe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hehe em thấy cấu hình máy chuẩn rồi nên làm 1 con ăn ngay đỡ phí công ấy mà . Hóng show hàng tiếp đây hehe


Với lại 1 chuyện là lúc đầu em tính làm kiểu như Hưng nói, em mê kiểu này lắm.

Mà cái máy gia công dc có 600 ah, nếu làm máy 2 cái vai cao lên thế này thì máy phải to ra cỡ 800 mới dc vì lọt lòng cái 2 cái vai phải có chừa thêm mỗi bên 100mm cho Z di chuyển ra biên, VD máy em hành trình 420mm thì lọt lòng phải đạt tầm 600mm, hai bên cái vai dày 100mm nữa thì chiều ngang của khung là 800mm.

Máy này nhu cầu chủ yếu là cắt biên dạng 2D gỗ, nhôm, chấm lỗ để khoan chính xác, phay linh tinh mấy cái đồ gá, còn trên sắt thép chủ yếu là chấm lỗ khoan nên thôi làm kiểu này  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hiện nay cái 2 driver 5phase là Melec GD-5510E, tra tài liệu là nhận xung CW/CCW mà ko có nút gạc pluse/dir, có vẻ phải mua 2 cái mạch chuyển xung và cái nguồn 5v cho nó. Tốn thêm 1 buổi đi mua đồ nữa rồi.
Con này có ai dùng chưa nhỉ? cả 2 bộ step PK599B và driver này là em tháo trong 1 con máy router kiểm tra sản phẩm của Nhật. xem trong data sheet thì thấy nó có biểu đồ lực, đạt tầm 4Nm.
http://www.melec-inc.com/a20137/a20137f01r1.pdf

----------


## GORLAK

Thế ra cái siêu Z vẫn đắp chiếu ah e? A tính làm 1 con siêu Z 650x650x550 đây, làm xong tổng cao cái máy chắc phải 2m

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Thế ra cái siêu Z vẫn đắp chiếu ah e? A tính làm 1 con siêu Z 650x650x550 đây, làm xong tổng cao cái máy chắc phải 2m


dạ đợi cái combo to to nặng nặng làm Y nữa ah. đắp cũng ko bao lâu đâu ah, có con mini này để gia công máy H dễ hơn chút.

cách mạch chuyển xung chiều ngoài chỗ này bán, có ai biết chỗ nào nữa ko ah??? mới gọi thì họ bảo hết mạch rồi ah.
http://codientuviet.com/mach-chuyen-...r-pulse-pulse/

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mà anh Gorlak tính làm in 3D hay sao mà Z cao quá chừng vậy?

----------


## GORLAK

Máy gia công kim loại màu thôi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cập nhật tình hình là vừa mua bộ máy tính để cài mach3. Sau khi thì hiểu, hỏi han thì mình list ra vài ghi chú để anh em tay ngang như mình làm con máy đầu tiên sẽ dễ dàng hơn.

Chọn máy tính:
 - Nên chọn máy bộ, nó bền, đồng bộ.
 - Chọn máy tính có main dạng ATX.
 - Mach3 thì ko cần cấu hình máy gì cả, Tính mua mấy con core2 mà được khuyên là mua mấy con P4 vì mua core2 cũng phải tắt hyper threading trong BIOS.
Cuối cùng hốt con này: P4 3.0 Ghz, Ram 1G, HHD 40GB, màn hình 15inch Viewsonic - Tổng thiệt hại 800k/bộ.


Cài lại Win XP, đọc lại mấy bài cũ về cài mach3 thì thấy 1 bài khuyên nên cấu hình PC lại để chạy tốt mach3:
https://www.probotix.com/downloads/XP_Optimization.txt
Như link thì khuyên tắt hết các chương trình Startup, Automatic Update, tắt âm thanh, Indexing trong ổ cứng NTFS... nói chung mục đích là tắt tất cả các chương trình chạy nền bên dưới không cần thiết khi chương tình Mach3 đang chạy.

Về phần tủ điện thì cũng ko có lưu ý gì đặc biệt, nhưng có 1 việc là xém nữa em đi dây tùm lum thành 1 bó  :Smile: ))))
Được khuyên là:
 - Đi dây tìn hiệu từ BOB ra driver riêng ra các dây động lực từ driver ra motor, các dây nguồn để tránh nhiễu. 
 - Gắn cục lọc nguồn cho biến tần, xem lại mấy bài từ thời xa xưa thì thấy cụ kem Solero có bảo chọn cục lọc nguồn nào đủ dòng đủ áp và lớn hơn 2mH là dc, thôi thì chọn cục lọc theo tiêu chí ấy là dc.
 - Xem nhiều hình tủ điện thì thấy thường trên cái tủ điện dc chia làm 2 phần rõ rệt, mấy cái mấy cái nguồn DC và biến tần là 1 phần, còn driver và BOB thì để xa ra mấy cái đó.

Tủ điện sắp xếp lên thế này, về cơ bản còn thiếu:
 -  CB tổng.
 -  Nguồn 5v cho cái mạch chuyển xung step/dir sang cw/cww. Mạch này mua bên codientuviet mà gọi bảo hết hàng rồi. Đang bí, nhưng sẽ xong thôi.
 -  BOB thì ko cần cấp nguồn DC nữa mà cấp nguồn AC 220v luôn rất tiện lợi. 2 cái driver 5phase chạy nguồn 220v rồi, cái nguồn 36V cho 2 cái driver 2 phase thôi.

----------


## solero

Cái BOB nhìn quen quen he he

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cái BOB nhìn quen quen he he


hehe em có ghi nguồn gốc rõ ràng ở trên rồi ah  :Smile: )))

----------


## Ga con

> Cập nhật tình hình là vừa mua bộ máy tính để cài mach3. Sau khi thì hiểu, hỏi han thì mình list ra vài ghi chú để anh em tay ngang như mình làm con máy đầu tiên sẽ dễ dàng hơn.
> 
> Chọn máy tính:
>  - Nên chọn máy bộ, nó bền, đồng bộ.
>  - Chọn máy tính có main dạng ATX.
>  - Mach3 thì ko cần cấu hình máy gì cả, Tính mua mấy con core2 mà được khuyên là mua mấy con P4 vì mua core2 cũng phải tắt hyper threading trong BIOS.
> Cuối cùng hốt con này: P4 3.0 Ghz, Ram 1G, HHD 40GB, màn hình 15inch Viewsonic - Tổng thiệt hại 800k/bộ.
> 
> 
> ...


Em thì em làm con desknote cho gọn, chừng 1t là ngon. Có điều cũ nên cũng hơi hên xui, con cấu hình mới hơn chút thì OK hơn.
http://www.thegioivitinhcu.com/?fram...t&cat=174&&p=1

Cái vụ bố trí motor đó Romeo, cái nào càng quan trọng thì càng nên ưu tiên đồ bổ. Như mình thấy XZ quan trọng hơn Y, hơn nữa Y đến 2 motor, motor 2 pha đó moment cũng không thua con 5pha đâu.

Thanks.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em hồi sáng cũng có thấy mấy con desknote này ở cửa hàng, chưa dùng bao giờ nên thôi chọn kiểu truyền thống. Mấy con desknote này gọn lắm, chỉ cần duy nhất 1 cục adapter cho nguồn là xong.

----------


## GORLAK

> Em hồi sáng cũng có thấy mấy con desknote này ở cửa hàng, chưa dùng bao giờ nên thôi chọn kiểu truyền thống. Mấy con desknote này gọn lắm, chỉ cần duy nhất 1 cục adapter cho nguồn là xong.


Kiếm desknote có màn hình cảm ứng đó, chọt chọt cho nó phờ rồ

----------


## ppgas

Cùng lúc làm 2 con double, gấu thiệt. 
Mà chưa hiểu siêu Z là sao ta??? 2 vai gắn X chạy lên chạy xuống, bô trục Z cũng chạy lên chạy xuống nữa?
Còn Y thì kéo bàn gá phôi?

----------


## GORLAK

> Cùng lúc làm 2 con double, gấu thiệt. 
> Mà chưa hiểu siêu Z là sao ta??? 2 vai gắn X chạy lên chạy xuống, bô trục Z cũng chạy lên chạy xuống nữa?
> Còn Y thì kéo bàn gá phôi?


Nguyên cả cụm X chạy lên chạy xuống, Z thay vì ở giữa giờ nó chia ra 2 bên, nhìn vào sẽ ko thấy Z nhưng thực chất Z double, khi đó dù gia công phôi cao hay thấp thì trọng tâm lúc nào cũng tốt nhất có thể, phôi càng sát mặt bàn thì trọng tâm máy càng thấp

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Nhưng nhìn cái này thấy trục z (ở giữa) và 2 vai 2 bên đều là các combo trược?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nhưng nhìn cái này thấy trục z (ở giữa) và 2 vai 2 bên đều là các combo trược?


yes, máy của ku Khánh hình như Z trên 2 cột luôn, ko có Z ở giữa thì phải

máy xuỵn thì 2 cột gọi là trục W, tương ứng với Z, có máy chạy dc cả 2 đồng thời, có máy ko dc

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@ppgas: dạ của em nó mini nên em tinh giản cái trục Z bé bé trên trục X rồi.
Con máy này thì nguyên lý nó là con máy H thôi, nhưng khi cần cái gầm máy cao mà đảm bảo cứng vững thì người ta kéo Z sang 2 cái cột để cho nó cứng vững dù Z có nằm ở vị trí nào đó anh.

----------


## huuminhsh

con double z của em nó step 86 2 pha tắt máy nó tuột Z lệch 2 đầu x tùm lum phát nãn .em đang tính cho nó về dạng một motor kéo 2 trục Z như máy lazer cho nó bớt lệch đây.bác tính lại cái đó nhé !

----------

saudau

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@huuminhsh: dạ để em tính lại, cứ lên thực tế coi nó thế nào, nếu cần em dùng step có thắng từ.

----------

saudau

----------


## GORLAK

> Nhưng nhìn cái này thấy trục z (ở giữa) và 2 vai 2 bên đều là các combo trược?
> Đính kèm 24569


Mình nghĩ cái này ko phải ở giữa là trục Z mà là cái sì pín ATC

----------


## GORLAK

> con double z của em nó step 86 2 pha tắt máy nó tuột Z lệch 2 đầu x tùm lum phát nãn .em đang tính cho nó về dạng một motor kéo 2 trục Z như máy lazer cho nó bớt lệch đây.bác tính lại cái đó nhé !


E làm xong cái máy double Z rồi ah?

----------


## huuminhsh

> E làm xong cái máy double Z rồi ah?


^^! múa rìu qua mắt thợ rồi em mua chứ có biết làm đâu!nói chung mà nhìn ghẻ lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> ^^! múa rìu qua mắt thợi rồi !nói chung mà nhìn ghẻ lắm


a thấy ai mà cứ kêu ghẻ ghẻ toàn máy dữ ko =))

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@huuminhsh: cho chiêm ngưỡng em nó đi anh.

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác romeo mà có ý định nâng cấp step có thắng từ thì để lại em 2 con step 2 pha size 86 nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác romeo mà có ý định nâng cấp step có thắng từ thì để lại em 2 con step 2 pha size 86 nhé


Em đang cố gắn tìm mấy con PK 299 để thay cho 2 con bé này, có 1 con rồi, tìm dc 1 con nữa em pass 2 con này sang anh. có gì em nt khi tìm dc.

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## GORLAK

> Em đang cố gắn tìm mấy con PK 299 để thay cho 2 con bé này, có 1 con rồi, tìm dc 1 con nữa em pass 2 con này sang anh. có gì em nt khi tìm dc.


Chơi alpha cho nó chính xác đi

----------


## hung1706

Ây da...treo 2 cái lò xo 2 bên là hết tuột hehe

----------


## huuminhsh

> @huuminhsh: cho chiêm ngưỡng em nó đi anh.


Đính kèm 24674
nhìn ghẻ lắm  :Big Grin:  chưa chạy ngon lành được .buồn 5 s



> Ây da...treo 2 cái lò xo 2 bên là hết tuột hehe


em thấy treo lò xo cũng không ổn lắm .tại lò xo không đều mà hành trình lại dài phân bổ lực 2 bên lò xo không đều vì thanh trược z xa quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@huuminhsh: nếu là máy H 2 cột thì mình làm đối trọng cơ khí cho nó là giải quyết dc thôi anh. 2 con step cứ size 86 lực lực chút, visme bước 5mm. Dàng khung này ko phải để cho điêu khắc nên thật sự cái visme Z chỉ cần bước 5mm, em ko tìm ra visme bước 5 nên gắn visme bước 10 vào nhưng thật sự ko vừa ý. Hình chưa xem dc nữa anh ơi.

Còn ko là gắn 2 bên 2 cây này, gọi là "gas spring", đều lực nâng trên toàn bộ hành trình, cứ order về 2 cây dùng cho đúng hành trình, đúng lực, sreach ebay thì ra giá tầm 20-40$ 1 cặp thôi.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> @huuminhsh: nếu là máy H 2 cột thì mình làm đối trọng cơ khí cho nó là giải quyết dc thôi anh. 2 con step cứ size 86 lực lực chút, visme bước 5mm. Dàng khung này ko phải để cho điêu khắc nên thật sự cái visme Z chỉ cần bước 5mm, em ko tìm ra visme bước 5 nên gắn visme bước 10 vào nhưng thật sự ko vừa ý. Hình chưa xem dc nữa anh ơi.
> 
> Còn ko là gắn 2 bên 2 cây này, gọi là "gas spring", đều lực nâng trên toàn bộ hành trình, cứ order về 2 cây dùng cho đúng hành trình, đúng lực, sreach ebay thì ra giá tầm 20-40$ 1 cặp thôi.


    dạo này wep hay bị lỗi ghê úp hình hoài không được

----------


## iamnot.romeo

máy rất đẹp, gắng đối trọng vào là giải quyết dc cái vụ tuột Z thôi anh ơi.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lắp lò xo hay đối trọng thì phải tính toán xem trọng lượng cần cân mà thiết kê sao cho hợp lí ạ. 
Lò xo có thể dạng treo hoặc dạng đẩy từ dưới lên như ben khí nén. Lắp tạ thì phải đi dàn dây và hệ vai máy treo tạ phải cứng vững (như máy C thì treo vô tư). Em chưa làm dạng Double column bao giờ nên không dám phán. 
Còn dạng H thì cách đây vài tháng đã từng phụ ông chú làm bộ Z gánh cỡ 60kg hơn, Vitme Z 2505 double nut nên lực hold khá ổn không bị tuột. Dùng con Yas 1Kw kéo thì quay được và chỉ bị nặng khi Z+ lên. Hàn thêm chân lên để gắn 2 cây ben khí nén trợ lực nhưng thấy chi phí lắp khá cao mà tốn thêm khoản khí nén. Chạy ra Hà Tôn Quyền mua 4 cây lò xo ngắn 2 tấc, ông chủ đưa cho cái cây lò xo đen thui phi ngoài hơn 20 lõi dày cộm phán kéo được 15-20kg gì đó dãn ra chừng 1 tấc (chả biết có chém gió hay không mà biết nó kéo chừng nhiêu đó hay vại). Em mang về móc lại hàn nối 2 cây cho nó dài vừa đủ để treo lên, ăn hên treo lên nó cũng kéo dãn được hơn 250 (do nhu cầu chạy chừng đó nên mình kéo chừng đó thôi chứ muốn hơn cũng khó hehe). Thế là đi kiếm cái ống lò xo che vítme bao em nó lại -> tổng thiệt hại chỉ hơn 400k hehe

----------


## maycncmini

> Hehe lắp lò xo hay đối trọng thì phải tính toán xem trọng lượng cần cân mà thiết kê sao cho hợp lí ạ. 
> Lò xo có thể dạng treo hoặc dạng đẩy từ dưới lên như ben khí nén. Lắp tạ thì phải đi dàn dây và hệ vai máy treo tạ phải cứng vững (như máy C thì treo vô tư). Em chưa làm dạng Double column bao giờ nên không dám phán. 
> Còn dạng H thì cách đây vài tháng đã từng phụ ông chú làm bộ Z gánh cỡ 60kg hơn, Vitme Z 2505 double nut nên lực hold khá ổn không bị tuột. Dùng con Yas 1Kw kéo thì quay được và chỉ bị nặng khi Z+ lên. Hàn thêm chân lên để gắn 2 cây ben khí nén trợ lực nhưng thấy chi phí lắp khá cao mà tốn thêm khoản khí nén. Chạy ra Hà Tôn Quyền mua 4 cây lò xo ngắn 2 tấc, ông chủ đưa cho cái cây lò xo đen thui phi ngoài hơn 20 lõi dày cộm phán kéo được 15-20kg gì đó dãn ra chừng 1 tấc (chả biết có chém gió hay không mà biết nó kéo chừng nhiêu đó hay vại). Em mang về móc lại hàn nối 2 cây cho nó dài vừa đủ để treo lên, ăn hên treo lên nó cũng kéo dãn được hơn 250 (do nhu cầu chạy chừng đó nên mình kéo chừng đó thôi chứ muốn hơn cũng khó hehe). Thế là đi kiếm cái ống lò xo che vítme bao em nó lại -> tổng thiệt hại chỉ hơn 400k hehe



Để trục Z không bị tuột có thể dùng 2 phương pháp : 

- Đối trọng : thường thấy ở những máy có trục Z nặng
- Thắng từ : thấy ở các máy có trục Z nhẹ hơn 

Thông thường bên mình lên điện máy phay thường thấy các máy có hành trình từ 600X400 trở xuống để trục Z không bị tuột đều sử dụng thắng từ  nguồn cho nó từ 24-90VDC
Những máy hành trình lớn hơn xài đối trọng

----------


## CKD

Giải pháp nào cũng có ưu & nhược cả à.
- với đối trọng, làm tăng khối lượng tổng thể. Làm giả gia tốc.
- với lò xo thì lực không đều theo hành trình.
- với pen hoặc ty đẩy cân bằng thì ưu hơn lò xo, nhưng tăng masat khi di chuyển.
- không dùng gì hết, khoá trục bằng phanh thì lực di chuyển 2 chiều rất khác biệt. Với servo cũ thì tuning 2 chiều sẽ khó.

Nói chung là tuỳ trường hợp mà có giải pháp, kinh tế, hiệu quả khác nhau.

----------


## hung1706

Mấy con DC/AC servo kéo Z đều có thắng từ luôn ạ.
Đối trọng ngoài mục đích tránh tuột Z (chỉ là phụ) thì mục đích chính là làm cân bằng cả hệ Z để motor kéo chạy êm mượt và dải moment đều trên mọi khoảng hành trình. Việc setting và turning cho servo thì em ko dám phán nhưng nếu thông số ko phù hợp thì chạy nặng, gia tốc cao, bề mặt nhấp nhô nhiều như chạy khuôn giày dép là biết mùi khét ngay (trong trg hợp ko có đối trọng thì cắm thẳng xuống bàn là bình thường). 
Đối trọng có 3 hệ. Lò xo treo / đẩy thường dùng là mấy con tapping. Hệ treo dùng xy-lanh khí nén. Hệ tạ treo thường thấy mấy cục chì chà bá sau lưng máy C.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

nhìn thấy visme của anh huuminhsh là 20 hoặc 25 bước 5, thường thì 2 cây bước 5 thế này sẽ không tuột, anh cho em tham khảo trọng lượng cái X để rút kinh nghiệm nào.

----------


## huuminhsh

> nhìn thấy visme của anh huuminhsh là 20 hoặc 25 bước 5, thường thì 2 cây bước 5 thế này sẽ không tuột, anh cho em tham khảo trọng lượng cái X để rút kinh nghiệm nào.


Vit me 28 bước 5 tổng trọng lượng bệ x chắc 70 kg.tắt máy bị tuột nhẹ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

nhìn mỏng manh mà nặng thiệt, vậy máy anh cứng hơn máy em nhiều rồi, anh show cái clip em nó phay đi nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## huuminhsh

> nhìn mỏng manh mà nặng thiệt, vậy máy anh cứng hơn máy em nhiều rồi, anh show cái clip em nó phay đi nào


Chưa mần ăn được.bữa chạy thử s10000 f 700 saau7mm ăn thành 0.8 ăn nhôm mà bavia bi quấn gãy dao mặc dù có tưới nguội.máng nước chưa làm bơm tưới nguội chưa có nên chưa có nhúc nhích j thêm.
Cái tấm sắt lót x đã 31kg rồi mà.tại làm toàn sắt nên nó nặng dzạy á

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update nhẹ nhẹ cho con router, 
 - Tất cả linh kiện đã đầy đủ cho con router, hôm nay tiến hành rã hết ra, canh chỉnh lại rồi lock keo luôn. 

 - Sau đây là 3 clip em test cao độ của cặp combo double Y hành trình 700 với cây đá rã máy bãi, đã test cây thước đá này với bàn map rồi, độ phẳng thì Đh xo 0.01 ko sai số, cứ xem như tin tưởng 100% độ phẳng của cây thước này.
Tiến hành đặt cố định thước đá ngay giữa bàn máy, có gắng đảm bảo trong quá trình kiểm tra 3 lần thước đá cố định không di chuyển xê dịch.
Part 1: em test chân của combo bên trái so với thước đá.



Part 2: test chân của combo bên phải so với thước đá, đầu clip có lắc lắc cái tay gá để thấy là đồng hồ vẫn nhạy nhé.



Part3: test ngay giữa bệ gá trục X so với thước đá.



Em đặt ra mục đích là 5% trên tổng hành trình 700mm của trục Y. Anh em xem góp ý xem em có đo sai chổ nào không để em biết mà canh chỉnh lại, sau rất nhiều ngày canh chỉnh siết ốc em mới tạm vừa ý.
Kiểu combo Kr với 2 hàng ốc 2 bên này canh rất khó chịu, siết lực không đều là nhảy tưng tưng ngay.

----------

itanium7000, nhatson

----------


## huuminhsh

> Để trục Z không bị tuột có thể dùng 2 phương pháp : 
> 
> - Đối trọng : thường thấy ở những máy có trục Z nặng
> - Thắng từ : thấy ở các máy có trục Z nhẹ hơn 
> 
> Thông thường bên mình lên điện máy phay thường thấy các máy có hành trình từ 600X400 trở xuống để trục Z không bị tuột đều sử dụng thắng từ  nguồn cho nó từ 24-90VDC
> Những máy hành trình lớn hơn xài đối trọng


con senki 3m nhà em dùng thắng từ tắc điện nó tuộc z tầm 1.5mm.nghĩ nếu đang chạy mà mất điện là gãy dao chắc luôn

----------


## Tuấn

Nếu bác muốn căn thì cứ căn thôi ạ. Chỗ nào cao bác lấy cái đĩa cắt bằng đá ép rê rê tẹo là nó thấp xuống thôi ạ. Vài vạch hay vài chục vạch thì cũng như nhau cả, hôm trước em xem lão Ngọc Anh rà từ 550 vạch ( 5,5mm) xuống còn 0 vạch ngon ơ. Cái bàn chữ T 700x450 lệch 1 chiều 1%, chiều kia 3%, em bảo kệ nó mà hắn còn chưa chịu, chủ nhật tuần sau hắn rủ em đến nạo lại cho nó .... chả biết để làm gì  :Smile: 

Nhìn cái video cũng không rõ bác căn theo kiểu nào để góp ý, chỉ có điều nếu bác muốn thì chịu khó kiểm tra, suy luận tẹo rồi căn chỉnh là được. Sáng nay em nhờ thằng cha làm cùng ngồi trên cái trục X máy plasma nhòm đồng hồ hộ ( mắt em toét nhèm nhìn kim đồng hồ không chuẩn ) Em thì vặn vitme mỏi cả tay, thằng cha kia ngồi trên như ông tướng, cái thước vuông dài 1m lệch 5 vạch nó cũng đòi em căn lại. Em bảo kệ mịa nó, plasma thế là được rồi.

Cứ làm chuẩn 1 lần thì lần sau có làm máy mọi việc nó cũng dễ hơn bác ạ.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## CKD

Ủa, plasma cũng phải căn sao ạ.
Em làm thì ứ căn.. em tin là em mà lắp vào nó đã chuẩn rồi ạ.
Chỉ có máy nào đòi ăn nhôm em mới so so xíu cho nó an tâm, mà nếu có quay clip thì em nhích nhẹ cho kim nó khỏi nhảy. Chứ nó mà chạm là nhảy tưng tưng ạ.

Nếu có điều kiện thì canh cho biết thôi. Chứ tuỳ nhu cầu mà làm độ chính xác vừa đủ thôi ạ.
Chứ khung máy yếu, kích thước lại to. Canh cho đã xong, hôm sau lỡ chân đá nó phát.. nó lại lệch thôi à. Không tin mấy bác cứ thử đi ạ... Vụ này là kinh nghiệm của riêng em sau bao nhiêu cái máy khung nhôm lẫn sắt. Đều phải dặn đi chậm, nói khẽ. Không thôi cái máy run động nó lại lệch ạ.

----------

iamnot.romeo, ngocsut

----------


## Tuấn

> Ủa, plasma cũng phải căn sao ạ.
> Em làm thì ứ căn.. em tin là em mà lắp vào nó đã chuẩn rồi ạ.
> Chỉ có máy nào đòi ăn nhôm em mới so so xíu cho nó an tâm, mà nếu có quay clip thì em nhích nhẹ cho kim nó khỏi nhảy. Chứ nó mà chạm là nhảy tưng tưng ạ.
> 
> Nếu có điều kiện thì canh cho biết thôi. Chứ tuỳ nhu cầu mà làm độ chính xác vừa đủ thôi ạ.
> Chứ khung máy yếu, kích thước lại to. Canh cho đã xong, hôm sau lỡ chân đá nó phát.. nó lại lệch thôi à. Không tin mấy bác cứ thử đi ạ... Vụ này là kinh nghiệm của riêng em sau bao nhiêu cái máy khung nhôm lẫn sắt. Đều phải dặn đi chậm, nói khẽ. Không thôi cái máy run động nó lại lệch ạ.


Ui em căn bằng búa tạ đấy cụ ơi. Em làm ốc căn chỉnh, vặn mãi chả ăn thua, vác búa tạ em phang vào đầu trục X, mỗi lần dịch có tẹo  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hôm nay lo cái kẹp spindle, phần đế là chốt rồi ah, canh tàm tạm vậy như nhu cầu rồi. Hy vọng lên sóng phay thử trong 2 ngày tới. Có làm mới biết phát sinh biết bao nhiêu thứ chứ không phải ráp vào là ăn tiền ngay  :Frown:

----------


## saudau

Chả thấy bác đề cập tới cái máng tưới nguội nhỉ???? Vậy thì trong 2 ngày tới chạy thử mày chắc mệt mỏi lắm đây

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cứ cho nó bắng phôi khắp nhà rồi giải quyết hậu quả trong 2 ba ngày tiếp nữa anh ơi  :Big Grin: 

Cũng tính rồi, cái X-Z có che chắn rồi, tìm mua giấy xếp tháo máy 2hand ra che 2 cái combo Y bên dưới, làm vỏ bao bọc lại hết bên ngoài, lúc máy chạy thì đóng cửa lại tưới, xịt thoải mái, cho phôi thoát ra theo mấy cái lỗ ở đáy máy.

----------


## saudau

Ah quên, nhà chú Rô Méo nền cao hông hẹp. Lấy nguyên cái nền nhà làm máng hứng, mua máy rửa xe phun xịt thì bá đạo luôn ta hihihi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Giờ lo cái cấp nước tưới nguội cho spindle cũng mệt đầu, chưa dùng lần nào spindle giải nhiệt nước nên sợ nó teo là mất toi vài củ  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Giờ lo cái cấp nước tưới nguội cho spindle cũng mệt đầu, chưa dùng lần nào spindle giải nhiệt nước nên sợ nó teo là mất toi vài củ


quá trình cần đóng học phí, học phí dắt nhớ lâu

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> quá trình cần đóng học phí, học phí dắt nhớ lâu


không thấy em tốn học phí cho cái biến tần rồi hả, từ giờ phải cẩn thận củi lửa thôi, ngân sách đang teo tóp dần.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ah quên, nhà chú Rô Méo nền cao hông hẹp. Lấy nguyên cái nền nhà làm máng hứng, mua máy rửa xe phun xịt thì bá đạo luôn ta hihihi


Làm cái máng hứng phía dưới gọn gàn thui anh ơi, làm lầy lội là bị phàn nàn ngay.

----------


## GORLAK

Cái dzụ tản nhiệt cho spindle dễ mà, kiếm 1 cái két nước dân chơi thủy sinh hay dùng đó, loại 1 quạt hay 2 quạt là đủ, kiếm thêm cái tank chứa là xong, làm 1 hệ thống vậy cho nó gọn, sạch sẽ, mua thêm chai nc giải nhiệt Yamaha đỏ lè như Sting chế vô là chạy tới khi nào hư spin luôn ấy chứ

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hôm nay gá cái X lên, loay hoay quên mất khoan thiếu 2 cái lỗ, ko lẽ giờ tháo cái khung xuống khoan, thôi thì có đồ chơi thì dùng đồ chơi, 10p 2 lỗ nhẹ nhàng. Có khoan từ thật tuyệt, khoang 8ly, sâu 40m xuyên qua lớp sắt và nhôm. Chiều chủ nhật nhẹ nhàng đã lo xong gá spindle, canh chỉnh XY, hứa hẹn ngày mai nhiều điều thú vị.

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, GORLAK, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Hết hạng 2 ngày mà vẫn chưa thấy máy chạy romeo  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hết hạng 2 ngày mà vẫn chưa thấy máy chạy romeo


chạy tới chạy lui, canh chỉnh xyz rồi anh xong hết rồi anh, mà spindle chưa quay  :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

> chạy tới chạy lui, canh chỉnh xyz rồi anh xong hết rồi anh, mà spindle chưa quay


Chưa quay thì câu cho nó quay  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

> chạy tới chạy lui, canh chỉnh xyz rồi anh xong hết rồi anh, mà spindle chưa quay


Không quay thì xách cái tủ điện chạy qua đây!

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thanks anh vietnamcnc quan tâm, giờ em mới cập nhật cái topic móc meo của em, hiện nay con router đã cho ra những sp đầu tiên, hành trình gia công dc 650x250  :Big Grin: 

Cặp vai router cho bác vusvus
 - phay âm 2,5mm để bắt nhôm định hình trục X, thanh dằn ngang bắt visme trục X, bắt block ray Y, bằng dao ngón D6.
 - móc lỗ d35 sâu 25mm bắt gối EK, bằng dao ngón D8, me cắt dài 25mm.
 - 6 lỗ D9 sâu 25mm bắt ốc vào đầu nhôm định hình làm biếng khoang, dùng dao D8 móc sâu 25mm luôn.
 - mấy lỗ M4 và D5 còn lại là chấm dấu rồi khoan.
 - viền xung quanh dùng dao D8 gọt hết cho vuông vức, gọn gàng.

Chuyện vui lúc gia công 2 cái vai này là nó phải đối xứng nhau theo kiểu lật gương, mà quên chạy cái đầu xong, xém nữa là chạy cái thứ 2 y chang là ôm show rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, GORLAK, ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ah quên máy đang rảnh, em nhận phay cái này cái kia luôn nhé, anh em nào cần cứ pm cho em. Làm theo bản vẽ CAD, bản vẻ phát thảo mô tả chi tiết, mẫu, hoặc ý tưởng cũng dc vì em biết vẽ inventor.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:

Dự án double coulumn làm tiếp cho xong, có để sài, có thể sẽ sang nhượng.
Nhưng trước hết dồn hết tâm huyết để làm cho xong mẫu mày mà anh em trên dây chưa bao giờ làm thử mặc dù nó rất hay. Double Coulumn Milling, đúng nghĩa 2 là máy phay có 2 cái cột đình  :Big Grin: 
Khoang tấm đế bắt trục x và liên kết X-Z, khoảng 20 cái lỗ,  tấm kích thước 950x120, sau vài tiếng hoạt động tay chân thì 20 cái lỗ đều vừa khít các linh kiện, tấm dc gia công cánh cạnh vuông vức nên lấy dấu rất chuẩn.


Gá lên xong.


Video khi đã lắm xong X-Z

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, GOHOME, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## hung1706

Keke khoe hàng tí. H frame double column - phiên bản in 3d (đã lắp, đã in và giờ đã tháo banh ta lông ra rồi  :Smile: ))) )

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, nhatson, saudau

----------


## iamnot.romeo

máy in 3D của hưng nhìn yêu thế  :Big Grin:

----------

